

Amazon EC2 Instances with Websphere Portal starting at only 4600/mo - jpcx01
http://aws.amazon.com/ibm/#pricing

======
jpcx01
IBM WebSphere Portal Server and IBM Web Content Management Server Standard
Edition

Standard CPU: 4600/mo

Standard Extra CPU: 9100/mo

High CPU: 17000/mo

And yes, IBM is fucking retarded. Anyone who's planning on renting these
should have their heads examined

------
quellhorst
I like how the pricing per hour is more than most people make. '$24.35 per
hour'

------
SwellJoe
_Only_ 4600/month? Those people are out of their damned minds.

